# **please read this**



## Rhetoric (Feb 15, 2013)

I feel like a lot of the posts here lately have been very off topic and offensive to other members. There was a complaint from a member basically stating they were not happy with the jokes and side comments people are making and they were reconsidering being a member here. I felt embarassed by it. 

I understand that most of you want to talk together and have fun but there is a time and a place for some of the remarks and usually it's not here on tegu talk. I'm not being overly sensitive and I'm not trying to put others down or be "mean". I've been here since mid-2010 and I've never seen anyone state they were leaving because of the rudeness and disrespect for others until recently.

Disrespectful comments are not going to be tolerated, if you have an issue with another member you can contact a mod or resolve it between yourselves. No more bashing others because of the way they chose to type or because of their grammar. Please continue to offer your input when it comes to care for an animal but do so in a civilized manner. It can be hard to put emotion into text, it is possible that something's are just misunderstood. Take a minute to re-read what you're typing before you submit it. 

When you're asked to stop talking about something, just stop. It's not because we want to "silence" you, it's because we don't want things to get out of control. If you have an issue or a question send us a message. We don't do things to spite you, we do it to keep the forum friendly and informative. It makes me sad to see members leaving, I don't think anyone should feel they have to leave because of things like this. I think most of you know what I am talking about, if you are truely clueless let me know and ill break it down for you. Sorry for the long rant, I'm just so tired of seeing this nonsense.


If you choose to leave please be mature about it. You're more than welcome to say you're leaving but I don't think it's nesessary to bash the form. Again, I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad and I know I'm not just speaking for myself when I post this. I hope no one takes this the wrong way, I enjoy you all and enjoy what you bring to the forum. I don't post too much anymore but I am always lurking and reading.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 16, 2013)

On the plus side, I am glad to see the forum staying active year round. Usually it seems to slow down during the winter. I also apologize if I have made any of you feel uncomfortable or upset with any of my posts. I really love the forum and I want to see it succeed.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree. I hate to see members leave. I enjoy the variety of the posts, but it's getting to be too much.


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2013)

I fully support this thread. TeguTalk has infinite potential - it's just up to us to bring each other UP!


----------



## frost (Feb 16, 2013)

i didnt leave.=]


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm glad! I think you came around the same time I did. Stay here with us!


----------



## frost (Feb 16, 2013)

yeah i have been a member on here for a long time. i wonder if there would be a way to sort out some of the more informative threads for newer members to find, i think it would cut down on repeat questions. just a thought though.


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't want to speak for anyone who is leaving but I know that a lot of the members who have been here for a long time aren't very happy with the way that the forum is now (with the jokes/comments etc) as opposed to the way it used to be. There are a lot of newer members who don't take criticism well, and others who don't take advice at all. I think it frustrates these people who have been around for so long who have such a passion for tegus. Seeing tegus being improperly cared for with so many resources and tons of information at their disposal annoys the older members, and then the younger members not taking proper care of their animals and caring about the wrong things on the forum (like harsh criticism among other things that shouldn't be placed above husbandry) really just puts them over the edge. Is there any way to post an FAQ thread with all of the frequent/repeat questions and have it stay permanently on top?


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah we can sticky them. There is a "best of" floating around somewhere. It might be stickied already. It's easy to tell people how to find the information but most of the time there isn't much initiative to actually look. I've thought about putting a link to it in my signature. I do think that older members or members in general can be a little nicer at times when offering advice. I'm not saying everyone should sugar coat everything but sometimes just rewording something can make things seem more friendly. I think people can be too sensitive in general, people can also be a little more harsh than they should be at times too. Idk if what I'm saying makes sense or if anyone would agree. I think we all can agree we came here originally because of the hobby, there are many different approaches to tegu ownership. Some are obviously horrible, some are amazing and some are in between.


----------



## frost (Feb 17, 2013)

i usually reread my comments before i post them. i admit i can be a bit of a jerk but i bite my tongue when someone needs help.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been a long time member of this form and even before this form was created (lol I actually remember the big divided that created this form). Its hard to tell what has made it change but it does seem like the feel of the old tegu talk is gone. People don't seem to want to take advice and name calling happens more often then before. I won't say we haven't had blow ups before I can think of a few members who use to get into heated fights. 

I don't want to say it younger members as I myself was a young member once and currently am not that old (we'll just say between the 21 to 30 range alright). Having been around awhile this too will blow over. I hope those members who have been around awhile will stick around they add a lot to form and I enjoy reading up on things you have found out and seeing how your animals are doing (kind of a stocker on some of the tegus).


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 17, 2013)

Even in my time here I've seen some blow ups. It does always calm back down. I wish members wouldn't leave because of it, I hope they come back. For anyone who doesn't already know, there is a block feature. I'm not entirely sure how it works because I've never blocked anyone. 
I don't want new members to feel like we are all picking on them either. I'm glad the forum is growing and that we have all kinds of people here. It's not the new members is the recent attitudes towards others I guess.


----------

